

GitHub Login on Parse.com - cyen
http://blog.parse.com/2012/10/24/github-login-on-parse-com/

======
cmwelsh
It's always smart to assign a password to your account. Github was down just
the other day. Keep a password assigned to your account just in case. By the
way, I think github is a great single sign on for hacker related services.
People who use parse are usually already logged in on GitHub... Right?

------
latchkey
Implementing GitHub login is no more valuable than offering Facebook login. It
ties things to a single identity provider and limits the number of people who
can use it (ie: no FB/GH account, no ability to use it).

Why not implement Mozilla Persona instead?

~~~
artursapek
Because what the hell is Mozilla Persona? The Parse user base and the GitHub
user base overlap a lot.

~~~
callahad
Arguably, Persona and Parse more than overlap: the supported user base of
Persona is a proper superset of Parse's actual _and_ potential user bases. :)

Persona works with any email address, and it's completely decentralized
(albeit with a temporary, centralized fallback for bootstrapping)

